# Swedish: bit i hopa" och håll tyst!



## Pedr y Cymro

Sorry people, new member, I need some help urgently, no idea where to post, so please forgive me for posting here. ifs the wrong place. Are there any native Swedes on this forum?? I need to know what the Swedish saying " bit i hopa" och håll tyst! "  means ?  I know what the individual words mean, but no idea what the sentence or  saying  means, so far this has beaten me lol


----------



## Ben Jamin

Pedr y Cymro said:


> Sorry people, new member, I need some help urgently, no idea where to post, so please forgive me for posting here. ifs the wrong place. Are there any native Swedes on this forum?? I need to know what the Swedish saying " bit i hopa" och håll tyst! "  means ?  I know what the individual words mean, but no idea what the sentence or  saying  means, so far this has beaten me lol


You should have given the context here, so it would be easier to help you.
I am not a native Swede, but I understand "bit i hopa" as a kind of "cheering up" (don't take it hard). "Hold tyst" means either "be quiet", "don't tell it to anybody" or "shut up" depending on context.
Let's wait for the natives.


----------



## AutumnOwl

_Bit ihop och håll tyst!_ - Suck it up/deal with it and shut up!


----------



## applefarm

*att bita ihop* {vb} [ex.] = to bite the bullet [tales.]

To "*bite the bullet*" is to endure a painful or otherwise unpleasant situation that is seen as unavoidable.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bite_the_bullet


----------



## AutumnOwl

applefarm said:


> To "*bite the bullet*" is to endure a painful or otherwise unpleasant situation that is seen as unavoidable.


To say "Bit ihop och håll tyst!" doesn't necessarily have to be about a painful or unpleasant situation, it can also be said when you don't want someone to start an argument for some reason.


----------



## DerFrosch

A quick note about the spelling:

In spoken language it's not uncommon that people add _-a_ to _ihop_: _ihopa_. In written language _ihop _is the only acceptable spelling, however.


----------



## MattiasNYC

I agree with AutumnOwl and DerFrosch.


----------



## AutumnOwl

applefarm said:


> To "*bite the bullet*" is to endure a painful or otherwise unpleasant situation that is seen as unavoidable.


I would say "att bita i det sura äpplet" is a better Swedish idiom for "to bite the bullet" than "att bita ihop" when it comes to have to endure something unpleasant.


----------



## cocuyo

The addition of -a in mainly spoken language is typical for the southernmost dialects in Skåne and adjoining landscapes.


----------



## DerFrosch

cocuyo said:


> The addition of -a in mainly spoken language is typical for the southernmost dialects in Skåne and adjoining landscapes.



I agree that the phenomenon is more prevalent in South Sweden, but it's defintely not restricted to that region. "_Allihopa_" for example is very common in Stockholm and all over the country.


----------



## applefarm

Beside "*allihop(a)*" (everybody) exist one more pronoun where last letter "(a)" is not officially correct but used in everyday language:

*alltihop(a)* - everything, allting.  Example: alltihop(a) är ditt fel! (everything is (it's all) your fault!).

Just for your information.


----------

